# error al instalar hal-0.5.14-r3 (Solucionado)

## MarcosAR

Cuando intento  :

$ emerge -uDN world  

o

$ emerge -uDN hal  

me aparece este error :

/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r3/temp/build.log  (lo subi a pasterbin por que es muy largo)

$ emerge --color n --info =sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r3

```

Portage 2.1.9.12 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.12.1-r1, 2.6.35-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_8650_Triple-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 29 Sep 2010 21:30:22 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.67

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.35 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe "

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe "

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LC_ALL="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="es_AR"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 aspell berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran freetype gdbm gif gnutls gstreamer gtk hal iconv jpeg lcms libnotify mad mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support readline reflection sdl secure-delete session spell sqlite sse sse2 sse4a ssl svg sysfs system-sqlite tcpd tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis x264 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es_AR" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

$ emerge  --color n -pqv  =sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r3

```
[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r3 [0.5.14-r2] USE="X acpi consolekit crypt -apm -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop -policykit (-selinux)" 
```

Alguna idea, opinion o  solucion ? 

SaludosLast edited by MarcosAR on Sat Oct 02, 2010 6:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pelelademadera

emerge --sync

revdep-rebuild

y reintenta el emerge

----------

## MarcosAR

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> emerge --sync
> 
> revdep-rebuild
> 
> y reintenta el emerge

 

Lo intente y me da el mismo error

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Parece como que hay algo en el dbus que no le mola: dbus_error_init, dbus_error_is_set, dbus_error_free, ...

Yo probaría a reinstalarme dbus, con un emerge dbus.

Si sigue sin ir, probaría o con la siguiente versión de dbus o jugando con la USE dbus para dicho paquete ( /etc/portage/package.use ).

¡Suerte!

----------

## MarcosAR

Ya encontre el error, era un enlace simbolico que habia puesto en /usr/lib64 hacia otra libreria en el mismo directorio para solucionar el primer error que tuve en hal  (me olvide de borrarlo   :Confused:  ). 

Ahora lo borre y se instalo sola, aun que no entiendo por que me daba el primer error. El nombre de la libreria faltante  creo que era libdbus.la .

Eso es todo.  Gracias

----------

